# Crossover activo y tweeter



## sarlangaw (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola: construí un crossover activo que encontré en el foro. Estoy por conseguir una amplificador para biamplificar mis cajitas.
Estaba leyendo un poco antes de mandarme una macana, y encontre que es necesario seguir aplicando algun tipo de filtro pasivo a los tweeter para protegerlos, por ejemplo del DC que puedan recivir desde el amplificador.
Recomiendan por ahi utilizar capacitores con un valor mayor a 22uf, tambien recomiendan que sean de poliester.

Mi duda es, se consiguen capacitores de poliester en esos valores?
alguien sabe donde? 

yo lo mas grande que cosigo son de 3.3uf. 

Sirve que ponga 7 capacitores de estos en paralelo? 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2009)

sarlangaw dijo:
			
		

> Hola: construí un crossover activo que encontré en el foro. Estoy por conseguir una amplificador para biamplificar mis cajitas.
> Estaba leyendo un poco antes de mandarme una macana, y encontre que es necesario seguir aplicando algun tipo de filtro pasivo a los tweeter para protegerlos, por ejemplo del DC que puedan recivir desde el amplificador.
> Recomiendan por ahi utilizar capacitores con un valor mayor a 22uf, tambien recomiendan que sean de poliester.
> 
> ...



No creo que vengan tan grandes, pero yo he conseguido de 5.6uF y 6.8uF x100V y por 250V (a $3.50 los de 100V ya $5.00 los de 250V....no son taaan caros). Y sí, podes poner en paralelo los que sean necesarios para llegar al valor que necesitas.

Saludos!


----------



## sarlangaw (Ago 12, 2009)

Gracias amigo por no dejar de sacarme las papas del fuego!


----------

